# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  exporta ica ?

## katherine

HOLA, AMIGOS DE AGROFORUM  
BUENO ANTE TODO TENGAN MUY BUENOS DIAS  
QUISIERA QUE ME AYUDEN EN ESTA INFORMACION : :Smile:  
¿ CUALES SON LOS PRODUCTOS DE EXPORTACION CON EL TLC -EN ICA ?
¿cUALES SON LOS RECURSOS EXPORTABLES DEL DEPARTAMENTO DE ICA ? 
KISIERA KE ME AYUDEN EN ESA INFORMACION , YA QUE ME URGE CONCOER CUALES SON , PARA PODER DEFINIR BIEN QUE PROYECTO DE EXPORTACION REALIZAR. 
MUY AGRADECIDA  Temas similares: Empresa Exporta Banano Organico Artículo: Distrito de Arequipa exporta hierbas aromáticas a países de Europa Artículo: La Libertad aporta el 47.10% del total de los espárragos que exporta Perú Artículo: Bolivia exporta el 90% de la quinua que produce Artículo: Grupo Hochschild ya exporta paiche al mercado europeo

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Katherine: 
Pregunté por ahí y me dicen que Ica es básicamente agroexportadora. Me dijeron que también exportan algo de textiles, pero su fuerte está en la exportación de espárragos, uvas de mesa, paltas, cítricos, páprika, cebolla y alcachofas, principalmente. 
Saludos

----------


## Elber Montenegro Torres

Amigos: 
Quisiera poner a su disposiciòn un producto natural, como es el Sulfato de Calcio... Si alguien està interesado o alguna empresa que utilice este producto contactarse al 074-979-617182. Vendemos por toneladas y por bolsas. Estamos en Chiclayo

----------


## It agro innova

Elber, 
te puedo ayudar para vender este producto, por favor necesito informacion  tecnica, precio por tn. de este producto para venta nacional, 
att.

----------

